# كلمات ترنيمة في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي



## TADO2010 (18 مارس 2008)

اسف على ابتعادى على المنتدى افترة شهرين تقريبا

بس انا النهاردة جبتلكم ترنيمة اكتر من رررررروووووعة

الترنيمى هى لست لذاتى

نبدا بالكلمات

في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي من سقطتي
وعند ضيقي تبقي صديقي وسلوتي
إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما 


القرار
لست لذاتي وشهواتي بل ها حياتي ملكك
يا رب إني لك أعني وخذ يدي بيدك

عند رجوعي تمسح دموعي وترث لي
تشبع جوعي ربي يسوعي وتهديني
إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما


ربي أراك أراك دربي ونسمتي
من كل قلبي أهديك حبي وبسمتي
إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما 

الترنيمة بتنسيق مختلف

1- فى وقت ضعفى أراك تشفينى من سقطتى

      و عند ضيقى تبقى صديقى و سلوتى



قرار

إلى تدنو إليك أرنو مسلماً

لست لذاتى و شهواتى بل ها حياتى ملكك

يا رب إنى لك أعنى وخذ يدى بيدك



2- عند رجوعى تمسح دموعى و ترثى لى

      تشبع جوعى ربى يسوعى و تهدنى



3- ربى أرك أراك دربى و نسمتى

       من كل قلبى أهديك حبى و بسمتى  


متنسوش الردود 

اذكرونى فى صلوتكم

اخوكم تادرس


----------

